# Copper Pex fittings



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

They used to make them for Quest...why not pex?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Sioux Chief makes em!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.siouxchief.com/Resource_/ProductMedia/337/Patriot PEX F1807 Flyer 9-09.pdf

I use the Brass fittings. Never have had a leak. They seem to be the exactly the same as the old Viega fittings before they switched to there new system. They are both made in Kansas, maybe at the same plant...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I've not seen an abundance but there are some around. I carry a few copper to pex elbows.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've never used'em. It's hard selling a homeowner on repiping their house with copper fittings when all the current copper fittings are springing pinholes.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Protech said:


> I've never used'em. It's hard selling a homeowner on repiping their house with copper fittings when all the current copper fittings are springing pinholes.


I think that pinholes are due more to bad installation (too much flux and/or non-H20 soluble flux and/or overheating of the fitting during soldering).

ProPress is the way to go. Sweating is for fat guys


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Love the propress


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I do to. Just got one. My son and I changed a hwt we used press and it was fast and looks sweet when it's done. Worth the extra money to save time


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Plumberman911 said:


> I do to. Just got one. My son and I changed a hwt we used press and it was fast and looks sweet when it's done. Worth the extra money to save time


I hear that. Can't wait to get mine. Lucked up on eBay and got an almost new RP210 with all the jaws for 950. I love the propress slip couplings on repairs


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

JDGA80 said:


> I hear that. Can't wait to get mine. Lucked up on eBay and got an almost new RP210 with all the jaws for 950. I love the propress slip couplings on repairs


So you're the one who got that! I'll soon be getting either a milwaukee m12 or a ridgid 200b (the new online tool) for everyday work so that I can leave my big CT-400 at home and only take it out for the big stuff.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Drumma Plumma said:


> So you're the one who got that! I'll soon be getting either a milwaukee m12 or a ridgid 200b (the new online tool) for everyday work so that I can leave my big CT-400 at home and only take it out for the big stuff.


Dang, were you the other bidder? Lol. Small world


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

JDGA80 said:


> Dang, were you the other bidder? Lol. Small world


No I was just watching that one.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Drumma Plumma said:


> No I was just watching that one.


I couldn't pass it up. No wear marks on the batteries was a dead giveaway pointed out by my old boss


----------

